# Netgear WPN824 connection problems



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, I have a netgear WPN824 V1 and I'm getting seriously fed up with it. I suspect my problem is a DNS problem, but unsure.

I have a D-Link 300T modem feeding the router (it doesnt have its own built in modem), which is set to "always on" rather than "dial-up".

My problem is sometimes I cannot connect to anything. When I 1st turn the computer on, its usually fine, I can connect to MSN and ICQ and my online games work, however, after a while, I loose the ability to open any web pages. The physical connection is still there, as MSN and ICQ dont sign out, and I can still talk to people, and if I'm playing an online game, it doesnt loose connetion either, but I cant open any new web pages or connect to anything new. Im told this could be a DNS problem. On top of that, when I loose the connection, I cant connect to the routers config page either, since its web-based too. Ive tried pinging the router when i do loose the ability to connect to pages, and it pings fine, less than a 1ms time interval, so the physical connection is def still there

I have my ISP (tiscali) DNS server addresses and have tried setting them to automatiuc and manual, doesnt make much difference. Ive updated the routers firmware, helped a bit, but the problem is still there.

The router seems to obtain a 60 second lease, which I thought was a bit short, could this be a problem? Although I am uncertain wether the router is getting the lease from the modem, or my ISP (the modem is acting as a single port DHCP server too)

IPconfig info below

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owen>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owenlap
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR 108 Mbps Wireless PC Card WG
511T #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B5-AA-A4-30
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.74.112.66
212.74.112.67
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 18 June 2006 17:54:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 June 2006 07:28:05

C:\Documents and Settings\Owen>


The wireless connection to the router is fine, very strong signal, and the PC's that are hardwired to the ethernet ports loose conn too, not just the laptop.

I tried cutting the router out and connecting directly to the modem, worked fine for days, no probs at all.

Netgear technical support is just useless, takes them months to reply and when they do its nothing useful anyways.

Can any1 help me?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How are you determining you have a 60 second lease? I've never heard of that, and it sure doesn't seem right. The shortest period I've ever seen in equipment around here is 1/2 hour. The lease time on the WAN side of the router would be a function of the modem/ISP, not the router.

Your description sure sounds like the router has an issue, but it's hard to say. Have you done a firmware upgrade, and a factory reset and reconfiguration of the router?


----------



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

Solved the lease bit, the factory default for the d-link 300t is 60 secs when its set to a DHCP server mode, so changed that, didnt make a scrap of diff though, everytime my connection goes idle, even for a few minutes, it still drops. Yeah upgreaded to latest firmware, did a reset and reconfigured, still the same.

Sent the router back got a replacement, its even worse, got to same stage again, I just cannot keep a solid connectin. I'm lost and fed up, I'm not a network administrator.... When the router tries the auto configuration, it cant connect to the web to test itself. I wonder if it has something to do with the modem being in a DHCP mode, rather than straight through, but I couldnt get the modem to work in a non DHCP mode, I dont know enough about my IP addresses etc to do that. I have a dynamic IP address from my ISP, and if the modem is in a non DHCP mode, it seems to want a static IP address.

Why companies still make routers without a built in modem is beyond me.....

Im never gonna buy any Netgear stuff again, thats for sure


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I vastly prefer separate routers and modems, I hate the combined units. It's much easier to isolate problems with separate units.

Set up the D-Link 300T for full time connection, and get your machine connecting with DHCP enabled without the router.

Do a factory reset on the router, and then turn EVERYTHING off.

Connect the router WAN port to the modem, and one of the LAN ports to the machine. Turn on the modem, wait for a solid data light. Turn on the router, wait two minutes. Turn on the machine and boot, you should be connected.


----------



## roadsweeper (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks, I managed to get the initial connection with no prob at all, but I still loose all DNS response within a few minutes. Ive taken the router back and got a DG834PN instead, with its own built in modem. After talking to the entire technical departments of 3 diff shops, we came to the conclusion that it was the modem, router pairing, some modems just do not work well with some routers.

Having got the 834, ive got a permenent, stable connection and no DNS problems anymore.....

Thanks for all your help anyway Johnwill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you got it solved, which is after all, the object of the exercise. :grin:


----------

